# Metal damage



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

After some help please, so I used some Autosol to try and clean up the metal behind the indicators on my wife's Mini countryman. On the one side it was fine, on the other it wasnt! Its now left a big grey mark. Any ideas how I can fix it?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Are you sure these aren't just plastic trims with a chrome effect finish? Is it possible that you've literally rubbed away the finish?

Pictures would help too


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Are you sure these aren't just plastic trims with a chrome effect finish? Is it possible that you've literally rubbed away the finish?
> 
> Pictures would help too


Tend to agree with Matt. My first thoughts were they are coated plastic...


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Well they feel like metal, keep trying to upload photos but can't get it to work! Any easy way to do it from your phone?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I used some Autosol to try and clean up the metal behind the indicators


You don't say which Autosol you have used. Autosol now has a range of products suited to cleaning all manner of metal and surface types.

The original is great on "proper" chromed steel but too aggressive on pretty much anything else.

I have changed to using Poorboy's metal polish (green in colour but they have a range) as it is far less abrasive. There is quite a few metal polishes now designed for softer metals and alloys.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Filtrum said:


> Well they feel like metal, keep trying to upload photos but can't get it to work! Any easy way to do it from your phone?


I use Tapatalk on the phone and easy to just attach a photo :thumb:


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2fwBW9Y


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

From the picture I would say they are coated plastic and you have gone though the sliver coating.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Filtrum said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2fwBW9Y


Okay - I was thinking it was the reflector inside the light unit - as you'd said the metal behind the indicators...

That looks (on phone) like it's a silver painted panel and you've rubbed through...Hope I'm wrong


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

A quick look on eBay and they are indeed plastic unfortunately.


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh well, just looked on eBay and they seem like there isn't much holding them on so will have to have a look at removing them and respraying or replacing! Cheers for the help guys

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Damnnnn!!!! Regardless of the material, you've definetly gone too far. Hopefully the damage you was trying to repair was the type where you could "afford" to do something like this. You know what I mean, the kind of damage that if you hadn't attempted your own fix, you would have had to replace anyway.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Those could be vinyl wrapped in any colour of your choosing very easily and cheaply. Loads of 3m vinyl on Ebay. Definitely worth a try before going to the expense of replacing. 

Alternatively, you could always get them painted silver again. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Those could be vinyl wrapped in any colour of your choosing very easily and cheaply. Loads of 3m vinyl on Ebay. Definitely worth a try before going to the expense of replacing.
> 
> Alternatively, you could always get them painted silver again.
> 
> ...


Great suggestion :thumb:

I'd go gloss black or maybe Carbon fibre effect ..

Worse case is you waste a few ££ on doing the knackered one if you decide you don't like it


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Or have them hydro dipped.


----------

